#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Some Books I have read, liked and would recommend!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO's

Let's face the fact, we are not much of readers. But sometimes it might just happen that we have watched all the new movies, girlfriend/boyfriend has gone to bed and we have nothing else to do. Its then that we pick up a book to read!!

Well, here a few i have read and liked:

- Freakonomics!!
- Sky is Falling, Sydney Sheldon
- Love Story, Erich Segal
- Angels & Demons and Da Vinci Code

How about yours?





  Similar Threads: Please recommend a Book for SA-I The 5 Best Self Help Books You Have to Read Before You Die Must Read Books Google Play Books updated - new features include 'Read aloud' and 'pinch to zoom' PLS Recommend books for BITSAT 2011

----------


## [FE].Zatak

1. Stars shine down(SS)
2. 5 point someone(CB)
3. 3 mistaked of my life(CB). 
4. 2 states(CB)

----------


## Ankur Gupta

1. Da Vinci Code
2. Atlas Shrugged
3. 2 states ( I seem to be going through that!!)
4. Fountainhead
5. Midnight's Children

----------


## PsP

1. The NoteBook, Nicholas Sparks
2. The Wedding, Nicholas Sparks (I recommend You read all of his books ! )
3. The Da Vinci Code, The Digital Fortress (Dan Brown)
4. Love Story, Eric Segal
5. Sherlock Holmes.
6. Books by John Grisham

I am too lazy to write them all Lol! :d_happy_tired:

----------


## aaron

I like all SEO or search engine optimization ebooks

----------


## sciengprof

*Novels;*
1)"Da Vinci Code" by 'Dan Brown'.
2)"Oliver Twist" by 'Charles Dickens'.

*Personality Development Books:*
1)"See You at the top" by 'Zig Ziglar'.
2)"You Can Win" by 'Shiv Khera'.

----------


## vrishtisingh

> Hi FaaDoO's
> 
> Let's face the fact, we are not much of readers. But sometimes it might just happen that we have watched all the new movies, girlfriend/boyfriend has gone to bed and we have nothing else to do. Its then that we pick up a book to read!!
> 
> Well, here a few i have read and liked:
> 
> - Freakonomics!!
> - Sky is Falling, Sydney Sheldon
> - Love Story, Erich Segal
> ...



One night at call centre By Chetan Bhagat
A,B,C of success
Private victory
How to avoid stress at workplace

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

1). HARRY POTTER SERIES
2). 3 MISTAKES OF MY LIFE

and yet to read books of john grisham........

----------


## sanjitsihag

"B Tech @5B's" a must read for all Engineers!!!

----------


## techie405

Hey you all should read "Games Indians Play" by V. Raghunathan. Lovely Book!! It is a little difficult to find in bookstores so maybe you can get it online. The author tries to explain why we (Indians) are the way we are by using Game Theory and Behavioral Economics. A must read for all engineers and anyone else who enjoys reading a fine book!  :(happy):

----------


## ashu2

I have read "Love Story" by Eric and also I read this book named 'The Secret'. Its a wonderful book that inspires you to think positive.

----------

